# aal verdorben ?



## ruckizucki (17. August 2011)

hi,
ich war gestern auf aal angeln,habe einen aal mit 64cm gefangen
habe den aal lebend im großen eimer mit wasser nach hause genommen
als ich den aal vorhin ausnehmen wollte und den eimer aufgemacht habe,habe ich gesehen das der aal schon tot ist,und schon bischen gerochen hat,die augen waren auch schon weiß und er war steif.
beim ausnehmen war alles ziemlich normal,hat nur bischen mehr gerochen,und der schleim ging einfacher ab.
habe ich jetzt erstmal eingefroren,

was meint ihr,ist der aal verdorben?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Stand der Eimer in der Sonne?


----------



## villemflusser (17. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



ruckizucki schrieb:


> die augen waren auch schon weiß [...],und der schleim ging einfacher ab.



Das reicht m.E.: Riskier's nicht... Eine Fischvergiftung ist nicht nur sehr sehr |krank: unangenehm sondern auch wirklich gefährlich!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

ich würde ihn auch nicht mehr essen  |splat:


----------



## aal60 (17. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Hau die Schlange in die Tonne !  Keine Experimente.


----------



## weserwaller (17. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



ruckizucki schrieb:


> hi,
> ich war gestern auf aal angeln...
> habe den aal lebend im großen eimer mit wasser nach hause genommen....
> als ich den aal vorhin ausnehmen....
> ...




#d verdorben ist an der Sache was ganz anderes


----------



## Sneep (17. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Hallo, 

wirf ihn weg.

Ein Aal ist kaum tot zu kriegen, es sei denn, man setzt ihn in einen geschlossenen Behälter.

Aale vergiften sich und andere Fische mit ihren Ausscheidungen.
Daher sollten Aale auch nie zusammen mit andern Fischen gehältert werden. In einem Eimer mit nassen Wasserpflanzen wäre das nicht passiert.

Weshalb man den Aal noch lebend durch die Gegend fahren muss, verstehe ich aber nicht so ganz.

sNeeP


----------



## Daniel78 (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Das nächste mal sollteste den Aal NICHT in einem Eimer hältern! Entweder gleich Vorort "Versorgen" oder wenn notwendig ( warum auch immer) in einer Tüte öder Aaltasche OHNE Wasser aufbewaren, dies erhöht die Überlebenschanchen enorm! Aale können sehr lange Zeit an Land überleben aber nicht in einem Eimer!!!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## sonstwer (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Hi!

Ich würde den auch nicht mehr essen wollen.
Sicher ist sicher.
Aber gleich wegwerfen würde ich den auch nicht.
Leg ihn in Stücken mit entsprechend stabiler Ausrüstung an einer vielversprechenden Stelle als Welsköder auf Grund.
Dann ist er wenigstens nicht umsonst gestorben.
LG,
frank


----------



## ruckizucki (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

ich hatte um 3uhr nachts keine zeit mehr,ich musste nähsten morgen früh aufstehen...

der eimer stand im keller,ist ziemlich kühl dort.der aal kann höchstens 10 stunden tot gewesen sein.die innereien waren auch noch alle ganz normal.

ich wuste nicht das man aale besser ohne wasser hältert,werde mir mal so eine aaltasche besorgen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

in aller not gleich ausnehmen und dann in salzwasser legen . wenn dann wieder nach hause kommst ebend den aal räuchern , dann hast noch nen legger abendessen. 
wenn noch ne forelle hast mit ind das salzwasser und räuchern und dann wirst sogar richtig satt :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich würde den auch nicht mehr essen wollen.
> Sicher ist sicher.
> ...


 


Vorsicht,#h

Aal als Köder ist vielerorts verboten.:m


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Über was für einen Eimer sprechen wir denn? Ich habe mit so einer Hälterung in einem 20-Liter Eimer noch nie Probleme gehabt. Beim Nachhausekommen noch einmal das Wasser wechseln und sie halten bis zum nächsten Tag.
Aale am Wasser ausnehmen habe ich noch nie gemacht. 
Wenn es nicht genug sind, lagere ich sie sogar noch bis zu 2 Wochen in einem feinmaschigem Setzkescher in meinem Brunnen. Gab bislang keine Probleme.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Über was für einen Eimer sprechen wir denn? Ich habe mit so einer Hälterung in einem 20-Liter Eimer noch nie Probleme gehabt. Beim Nachhausekommen noch einmal das Wasser wechseln und sie halten bis zum nächsten Tag.
> Aale am Wasser ausnehmen habe ich noch nie gemacht.
> Wenn es nicht genug sind, lagere ich sie sogar noch bis zu 2 Wochen in einem feinmaschigem Setzkescher in meinem Brunnen. Gab bislang keine Probleme.




Mhhh warum nicht einfrieren?
Oder schmeckts dann nciht mehr so gut?

mfg Richard


----------



## ruckizucki (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

ich habe einen 15l eimer,als ich nach hause gekommen bin,habe ich noch 2-4 liter leitungswasser zu gegeben.

ist keiner dafür das ich den aal noch essen kann,hatte eigentlich vor den zu räuchern.

wie gesagt,die innereien waren noch so wie es sein soll,nur die weißen ausen stören mich


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Probier es aus und berichte uns dann aber auch bitte, wie die Leiche geschmeckt hat und wie's dir bekommen ist; was anderes bleibt dir net übrig, wenn du ihn essen willst.

Ich hab mal'ne Refo mitgenommen, die einem Kollegen im Setzkescher verreckt ist (die Diskussion, warum nun die da drin war, lasst uns lieber sein lassen...). Weiß nicht mehr genau, wie lange die schon tot war, bis sie küchenfertig gemacht wurde, einige Stunden waren's mit Sicherheit.

Gekotzt hat niemand und Montezumas Rache hat auch keinen ereilt. Aber geschmacklich war die alles andere als ein Brüller, echter Unterschied zu vernünftig versorgten ReFos.
Ein 2tes mal würd ich mir die Aktion 100%ig ersparen.
Ob das bei deinem Aal ähnlich ist, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## ruckizucki (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

natürlich wäre es mir lieber wenn alle sagen würden das es kein problem ist den zu essen,aber wenn er schlecht ist dann ist er eben schlecht,dann esse ich ihn auch nicht.
deswegen frage ich ja.

ich habe nur irgendwie das gefühl das sich alle der meinung anschließen das der aal schlecht ist.

kann ja sein das hier im board jemand schon mal so ein aal mit weißen augen gegessen hat,und berichten kann#h


----------



## grubenreiner (18. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Also wenn du den Aal zehn Stunden oder länger aufheben willst, dann töte ihn und leg ihn in den Kühlschrank, da passiert weniger als so.
UND AUSSERDEM halte ich es für absolute Quälerei dem Aal gegenüber ihn entweder zehn Stunden oder länger im Eimer, ner Tasche oder sonstwie zu hältern, das muss nicht sein!!!


----------



## Sneep (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Hallo,

das sehe ich genauso wie Grubenreiner.

Anstatt hier über die entgangene Mahlzeit zu lamentieren, solltest du dir einmal Gedanken machen warum das arme Vieh über Nacht im Keller verrecken musste.

Dafür gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund.

Damit ist es laut Gesetz eine Tierquälerei.

Du braucht dir auch keine Aaltasche kaufen. 

Es ist kein Problem, einen Aal am Wasser abzustechen. Dann kann er zur Not auch über Nacht im Kühlschrank bleiben und ist nach 10 Stunden dann auch sicher genießbar.

Du machst es dir da ein wenig einfach wie ich finde.

Die halbe Nacht auf Aal angeln und wenn es um die Versorgung der gefangenen Fische geht, fällt einem ein, dass man ja morgens früh raus muss.

Für alle die es noch nicht wussten, deutsches Leitungswasser enthält Chlor. Da wird der Aal sich über das "Frischwasser" sicher mörderisch gefreut haben. Damit ist auch klar, weshalb die Augen so weiß waren.

Wenn du weiterhin der Meinung bist, das sei so der richtige Weg, rate ich dir den Aal ganz aufzuessen. |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

SNEEp


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Ja, aber nun sollte der Ball mal etwas flacher gespielt werden.
Da ist ein Aal unbeabsichtigterweise verreckt, dazu noch  bei einem Anfänger. So what?!
Wer von uns ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.
Meine Fresse...


----------



## KölnerAngler (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nun sollte der Ball mal etwas flacher gespielt werden.
> Da ist ein Aal unbeabsichtigterweise verreckt, dazu noch  bei einem Anfänger. So what?!
> Wer von uns ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.
> Meine Fresse...




|good:

Jeder macht mal Fehler, besonders wenn man Anfänger ist.


----------



## Patrick S. (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Das Schöne am Leben ist, dass man nie auslernt...auch wenn es ein Fehler ist den viele nicht nachvollziehen können oder wollen.

Da gibt es aber weitaus schlimmere Dinge von Tierquälerei und keiner sagt was...

Aber essen würde ich den Aal auch nicht mehr. Bei mir ist es so, dass egal welchen Fisch ich am Wasser töte...kommt sofort auf Eis...eine Lebensmittelvergiftung durch Fisch ist nicht schön...alles schon gehabt...


----------



## ruckizucki (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

hätte ich gewusst das es eine solche discussion gibt,dann hätte ich mir wohl diesen thread gespart und den aal gleich entsorgt|rolleyes

alle meine bekannten und auch andere aalangler hältern ihre aale in eimern mit wasser,woher soll ich dann ahnen das dies falsch ist? ich werde dies aber nun ändern
trotzdem danke für die vielen antworten! bin mir jetzt immer noch nicht sicher was ich mit den aal machen soll,glaub ich werde ihn entsorgen


----------



## Katteker (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



ruckizucki schrieb:


> bin mir jetzt immer noch nicht sicher was ich mit den aal machen soll,glaub ich werde ihn entsorgen



Wie bereits gesagt: Wenns bei euch erlaubt ist, nehm ihn als Köderfisch!
Einen Versuch ist es allemal wert, besser als einfach wegschmeißen.


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



ruckizucki schrieb:


> ...auch andere aalangler hältern ihre aale in eimern mit wasser,woher soll ich dann ahnen das dies falsch ist? ...


Richtig, das machen viele.
Dann sollte man aber etwas Gras, Grünzeugs mit rein schmeißen, dadurch verhalten sich die Burschen ganz ruhig. Wenn's länger dauert, sollte das Wasser aufgefrischt werden.
Längere Zeit + Deckel dicht zu + evtl. auch noch warm, etc., dann machen'ses halt nicht lang mit.
Das mit den Ausscheidungen hab ich auch öfter gelesen.
Direkt nach dem Fang versorgen ist der bessere Weg.

Machen wir uns nix vor, gerade Aale werden oft ganz anders behandelt als jeder andere Fisch. Während es Erste-Hilfe-Sets für Karpfen im Handel gibt (die reichlich gekauft werden), geht's beim Aal oft nur um Thema Räucherofen.
Dass einige völlig unsinnig oder behämmert im Umgang und der Versorgung des Aals vorgehen, kennen wir alle.
Allein schon was in manchen Lehrbüchern steht... Gott oh Graus.


----------



## sunny (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

@ruckizucki
Mach dir keinen Kopp über das "Rumgezicke" hier . Ich habe früher in meiner Ahnungslosigkeit die Aale auch in nen Eimer mit Wasser gepackt und sie mit nach Hause genommen, um sie dann zu töten. Bei mir ist aber noch nie einer eingegangen #c.

Von daher würde ich den Aal in deinem Fall nicht mehr essen. Die Idee Stücke davon als Köder zu verwenden (wenn erlaubt), halte ich für am sinnvollsten.


----------



## wuzzl (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

also auf Ideen kommt Ihr ... Aale ins Gras legen ... Gräser mit in den Wasserkübel packen ... vieleicht auch noch ein paar Blümchen dazu ... nur falls es ein Weibchen ist. 

.... Selbstvergiftung des Aal´s #q


Vielleicht wärs aber eine ganz einfache Lösung einen großen ovalen Kübel mit zum fischen zu nehmen (nicht die kleinen runden) ... da kann sich der Aal schön drinnen breit machen. In den Deckel ettliche Löcher gebohrt und im Wasser gehältert .. und schon kann der Aal nicht mehr weg, es geht ihm habwegs gut, und frisch bleibt er auch. 

.... aber vielleicht kommen ja wieder ein paar besondere Kanditaten drauf daß man den Kübel dann auch in die pralle Sonne hängen kann .... da wärn wird dann wahrscheinlich wieder beim Thema ob ma den Fisch dann noch essen kann.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Ich finde es beschähmend mit welcher Inbrunst hier Tips rausgehauen werden, die im Grunde genommen zur Tierquälerei aufrufen. Fische sind nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu versorgen. PUNKT

Alles andere ist schlicht falsch. Wenn ich so etwas am Wasser mitbekomme zeige ich die Sportsfreunde an. Da kenn ich nix und wie die sog. Angelkollegen das finden interessiert mich einen feuchten D...k. Ich gehe nicht zum Angeln um neue Freunde zu finden und auch nicht um mir solche Sachen anzuschauen.

MfG


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



wuzzl schrieb:


> ... Gräser mit in den Wasserkübel packen
> ... Selbstvergiftung des Aal's


1. Funktioniert tatsächlich (nicht nur beim Aal).
2. Soll wirklich was dran sein.



Findling schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich so etwas am Wasser mitbekomme zeige ich die Sportsfreunde an. Da kenn ich nix und wie die sog. Angelkollegen das finden interessiert mich einen feuchten D...k. Ich gehe nicht zum Angeln um neue Freunde zu finden und auch nicht um mir solche Sachen anzuschauen.


Puuuh... |kopfkrat
no comment


----------



## ruckizucki (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

ja,das mit dem welsköder finde ich auch am sinnvollsten,habe in der satzung von meinen verein nichts gelesen das aalköder verboten sind,aber warscheinlich melden sich jetzt wieder die gesetzeshüter zur wort|rolleyes

wie cm vom aal kommt am haken,und was für ein haken?mit stahlvorfach falls ein hecht beisst,oder beissen keine hechte auf aalstücke?


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Kommt darauf an, ob in Deinem Gewässer Hechte drin sind. Aal ist auch nen toller Hechtköder.
Nimm nen handlanges Stück, und zieh es genau so auf, wie einen KöFi auch.

Schau mal genau in die Satzung Deines Vereines - wahrscheinlich wird da etwas vom KöFi Verbot für sg. Edelfische stehen. Der Aal gehört auch dazu. 
Entscheide DU - ich würde ihn als KöFi hernehmen.


----------



## ruckizucki (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

ok,
soll ich einen 1er drilling nehmen?dann wohl lieber mit stahlvorfach,hechte sind viele drinne.

wie lange soll ich dann beim biss mit dem anschlag warten?


----------



## Mark1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

warum nicht gleich töten du tierquäler dafür ist immer zeit auch nachts um drei außerdem machst du dich stafbar fische nicht weidgerecht zu töten


----------



## ruckizucki (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

mark1: bist du jetzt befriedigt das du das auch noch abgelassen hast?
das haben schon einige vor dir geschrieben,langsam nervt es mich,ich hab es jetzt begriffen das ich die aale sofort töten soll!

aussendem gibt es anscheinend noch viele andere tierquäler wie man in diesen thread lesen kann.

ich dachte eigentlich das ich hier im forum eine kompetene antwort auf meine fragen bekommen,stattdessen werde ich vollgespamt von möchtegern aufpassern.

das nähste mal geh ich wohl lieber zum angelladen und frag da,der heult mich wenigstens nicht so zu.

wenn man hier im forum nett ist,dann würd man anscheinend nieder gemacht,echt arm sowas.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



Mark1 schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich töten du tierquäler dafür ist immer zeit auch nachts um drei außerdem machst du dich stafbar fische nicht weidgerecht zu töten


 


Mark,#h

nimm den Satz mal mit in die Schule.Dein Deutschlehrer wird
bestimmt dankbar für die Anregung sein.:m


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



Mark1 schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich töten du tierquäler dafür ist immer zeit auch nachts um drei außerdem machst du dich stafbar fische nicht weidgerecht zu töten


Rechtschreibung 5
Inhalt 6-
Und für das Benehmen ist eigentlich ein Schulverweis fällig.


----------



## Sneep (20. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Hallo,

@Kati48268
Wir reden hier nicht mit einem Kind.

Wir befinden uns hier zwar in der Abteilung "Junganglerfragen", aber  unser Jungangler ist 27 Jahre alt. 

Da sollte man einiges mehr voraussetzen können als bei einem 16-jährigen.
Mit 27 könnte man wissen, dass bei uns Chlor im Trinkwasser ist.

 @Ruckzuck

Tut mir Leid, dass du Antworten bekommst die dir nicht gefallen. Wenn du einen solchen Vorgang ins Netz stellst, muß dir doch klar sein, dass es andere Angler gibt, die dein Verhalten suboptimal finden. (und das auch schreiben.)

Da du schon damit gerechnet hast, auch noch ein Hinweis zu den gesetzlichen Vorschriften zum Aal als Köderfisch.

Du kannst die Satzung des Vereines noch 10x lesen, da wirst du wohl nicht fündig werden. 

In den meisten Bundesländer gibt es Beschränkungen bei den Arten die du als Köderfisch verwenden darfst. 

Leider hast du den Bundesland nicht angegeben, ich beziehe mich dabei auf NRW. 
Es ist in NRW gem. LFischVO nicht erlaubt Arten zu verwenden, die eine Schonzeit oder ein Mindestmaß haben. Der Aal hat ein Mindestmaß und darf daher in NRW nicht als Köder benutzt werden. In den meisten Bundesländern ist es ähnlich.
Da du dich wohl im Vorfeld informieren möchtest, schau in die Fischereiverordnung deines Bundeslandes

sneeP


----------



## Sneep (20. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



wuzzl schrieb:


> also auf Ideen kommt Ihr ... Aale ins Gras legen ... Gräser mit in den Wasserkübel packen ... vieleicht auch noch ein paar Blümchen dazu ... nur falls es ein Weibchen ist.
> 
> .... Selbstvergiftung des Aal´s #q
> 
> ...



Hallo Wuzzl,

ein sehr fachkundiger Beitrag|supergri

 Ich gehe davon aus, dass es noch einen 2. Teil gibt mit Argumenten drin.

Wenn du noch nicht davon gehört hast, dass Aale andere Fische und letztlich auch sich selbst in geschossenen Behältern vergiften, solltest du daraus nicht schließen, dass es das nicht gibt. 

Es kann auch sein, dass du es nur noch nicht wusstest. 

Schau dir nach 30 Minuten einmal eine Wanne an, in der 3 Aale saßen. Beim E-Fischen ist eh kein Platz im Boot und trotzdem gibt es für Aale eine eigene Fischwanne. 

Warum wohl?

SNEEp


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

@ alle Moralapostel

Ihr macht mit Sicherheit immer alles richtig und 1000-prozentig rechtskonform. Meine Güte, da hat jemand mal etwas nicht ganz richtig gemacht, und ihr zerreißt ihn, als hätte er ein Kapitalverbrechen begangen.
Ich wünsche Euch, dass Ihr weiterhin fehlerfrei und absolut makellos bleibt.


----------



## ruckizucki (20. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

danke fisherman66,ganz meiner meinung.

ich habe mich mit trinkwasser noch leider nicht so beschäftigt,glaube kaum das jeder hier im forum weiß das chlor im trinkwasser ist,und das aale dies nicht abkönnen.

ich komme aus niedersachsen,ich werde mich dann natürlich nochmal ausführlich informieren ob ich ein stück aal am haken machen darf,nicht das noch jemand mitn fernglas am gewässer steht und mich anzeigt|rolleyes


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

In der Regel darfst Du Ihn nicht als KöFi verwenden. Hat mein Vorposter Recht - "alles, was einem Mindestmaß unterliegt", bzw. alles, was besonders geschützt ist. Oder die so genannten "Edelfische"

Alternative 2 wären Nachbars Hühner - die freuen sich auch über so einen Bissen und wir wären der sinnvollen Verwertung ein Stück näher gekommen.

Man kann Aale aber auch "grün" kaufen


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



ruckizucki schrieb:


> ich dachte eigentlich das ich hier im forum eine kompetene antwort auf meine fragen bekommen,stattdessen werde ich vollgespamt von möchtegern aufpassern.



Doch die Antworten gibt es! du musst sie dir nur zwischen den Selbstdarstellern und Nörgelköpfen rauspicken 
Da du ja deinen Fehler erkannt hast und ja auch in Zukunft anders handeln möchtest, warum sollte man sich dann noch unnötig aufregen?!




FisherMan66 schrieb:


> In der Regel darfst Du Ihn nicht als KöFi verwenden. Hat mein Vorposter Recht - "alles, was einem Mindestmaß unterliegt", bzw. alles, was besonders geschützt ist.



Das mit dem Mindestmaß kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ist sicher von BL zu BL verschiedenen, sonst dürfte ich Barsch ebenso wenig als KF nutzen wie den Döbel.


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



ruckizucki schrieb:


> danke fisherman66,ganz meiner meinung.
> 
> ich habe mich mit trinkwasser noch leider nicht so beschäftigt,glaube kaum das jeder hier im forum weiß das chlor im trinkwasser ist,und das aale dies nicht abkönnen.
> 
> ich komme aus niedersachsen,ich werde mich dann natürlich nochmal ausführlich informieren ob ich ein stück aal am haken machen darf,nicht das noch jemand mitn fernglas am gewässer steht und mich anzeigt|rolleyes


 
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/niedersachsen.php

§5 da steht es geschrieben das du in nds nicht als köder verwenden darfst.


----------



## sonstwer (20. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Hi ruckizucki!

Du wirst dich hier im Board dran gewöhnen müssen, daß sich in jedem Trööt, der sich mit Problemen oder Fehlern befasst, diverse Flamer einfinden werden.
Die Boardgemeinde hier ist eben, genau wie auf der Straße, ein Querschnitt durch unsere Gesellschaft. Und auf der Straße treiben sich auch nicht immer nur die angenehmsten Zeitgenossen herum. #c

Zu Thema Trinkwasser: Nicht jedes Trinkwasser ist auch gechlort. Das chloren ist auch nicht wirklich weit verbreitet und wird in erster Linie vorgenommen, wenn das Leitungsnetz nicht ganz "astrein" ist.

Zum Thema Versorgung der gefangenen Aale:
Am Besten ist es, den Aal direkt nach dem Fang durch den Stich mit nem Aaltöter direkt hinter dem Kopf zu töten.
Danach steckt man ihn in eine Plastiktüte und legt ihn in eine Kühltasche mit Eis/Kühlakku.
Wenn man sowas nicht dabei hat, kann man ihn in warmen Nächten auch mit dem Plastikbeutel wieder ins Wasser hängen, denn das ist meißt doch noch kühler, als die Luft.
Sinnvoll ist es auch, den Aal so bald wie möglich auszunehmen, denn viele Aale haben heutzutage Schwimmblasenwürmer und zumindest einige Arten dieser Würmer haben die Angewohnheit, nach dem Tode des Tieres aus der Schwimmblase ins Muskelfleisch zu wandern.

Das ausnehmen kannst du ja vielleicht dann machen, wenn du deine Montage wieder ausgebracht hast. Wann kommt es heutzutage schon mal vor, daß die Aale am laufenden Band beißen?
Auf alle Fälle solltest du auch die versorgten Aale (und auch alle anderen Fische) so kühl halten, wie es deine Möglichkeiten erlauben.
Je länger toter Fisch im warmen liegt, desto schlechter schmeckt er hinterher. Auch wenn er nicht verdorben ist.

So, nun liegts an dir, wie du das alles bei deinem nächsten Ansitz handhabst. Ich wünsche dier jedenfalls viel Petri für die nächsten Versuche. 
Und ich pack jetzt auch so langsam meine Sachen zusammen für heute Nacht. Inklusive Kühlakkus. :m
LG,
frank


----------



## robinhood23 (20. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

is das hier nen witz oder was???

dachte das is nen forum übers angeln und nicht über tierquelerrei....

kleriner tip an den TE, versuch es doch mal mit modellbau #h


----------



## kati48268 (21. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Rechtschreibungskurse sollen ähnlich viel Spaß machen wie Modellbau...
Es ist einfach gar nicht zu fassen und regelrecht erschreckend, wie viele Spackos dieser Thread anzieht. #d


----------



## hf22 (21. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Danach steckt man ihn in eine Plastiktüte!!!! Toller Vorschlag ! Da dünstet er schön vor sich hin. Besser ist ein Einkaufsbeutel aus Stoff den du vorher Nass machst. Durchs verdunsten entsteht Kälte.

MFG


----------



## ruckizucki (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

hey sonstwer,danke für dein guten beitrag und deine petriwünsche! hat mir anscheinend glück gebracht |supergri

ich war gestern abend wieder auf aal angeln,hat sich echt gelohnt! ich habe 12 aale gefangen,leider waren davon 7 zu klein.

ich weiß nicht warum aber entweder es beisst gar nichts,oder man kann sich vor bissen kaum retten.gehe aber zu 70% als schneider nach hause.in meinen verein darf ich mit 5 angeln angeln.war gestern echt stressig,ich musste schon um 0.30 nach hause weil ich keine würmer mehr hatte

jetzt werden sich wohl wieder die 100% korrekten menschen melden weil ich wieder ein kapital verbrechen begangen habe|rolleyes


----------



## flor61 (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Petri, und weiter so.

Ich will heute Nacht auch los. Die Fangmeldungen häufen sich ja im Moment.

Petri


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



ruckizucki schrieb:


> ........in meinen verein darf ich *mit 5 angeln* angeln.war gestern echt stressig,ich musste schon *um 0.30 nach hause weil ich keine würmer mehr hatte*
> 
> jetzt werden sich wohl wieder die 100% korrekten menschen melden weil ich wieder ein *kapital verbrechen* begangen habe|rolleyes


 
Na klar, bei nur 2 Ruten hätten Deine Würmer mehr als doppelt so lange gehalten. Sie hätten sich demnach länger an ihrem Dasein erfreuen können :m


----------



## ruckizucki (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

ja,stimmt schon.kann man nur vorher schlecht ahnen.
und wenn es so gut beisst,ist es schwierig angeln einzupacken|supergri

heute abend geh ich wohl wieder los,dann wohl mit 2-3 angeln,weil ich auch nicht mehr viele würmer habe,glaub kann dann auch besser die bisse verwandeln,denn die aale beissen zur zeit sehr vorsichtig,alle 12 aale hatten den haken in der lippe gehakt.


----------



## GrÜndi (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Hallo ruckizucki,

bei euch im Verein darf man mit *5* !!! Ruten angeln???|kopfkrat
Nix gegen dich, da haben sich eure Vorstände ja sicherlich ihre Gedanken drüber gemacht, aber ich frage mich:

Ist es da überhaupt noch möglich allen Ruten auch die nötige Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen?

Also bei uns (kleiner schmaler Fluß) müßte ich für die 5 Ruten ne Strecke von 25-35m belegen. Ob man da dann bei nem Biss schnell genug (schweres Geläuf am Ufer) bei der jeweiligen Rute ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Beste Grüße,
G.

P.S.: Petri Heil zu deinen 12 Aalen #6


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Petri zu den Aalen.

würd mal gern jemanden sehen der an allen 5 ruten  gleichzeitig nen biss hat.
würd bestimmt lustig aussehen.
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## Katteker (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Junge, Junge. Interessanter Thread, so viel Gemäcker hatten wir ja schon lange nicht mehr.

Bei ihm sind 5 Ruten erlaubt, also darf er auch mit 5 Ruten fischen.
Ob man dann schnell genug bei den Ruten ist? Warum nicht?
Soll ja sogar Leute geben die beim Angeln schlafen...


----------



## GrÜndi (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Junge, Junge. Interessanter Thread, so viel Gemäcker hatten wir ja schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Bei ihm sind 5 Ruten erlaubt, also darf er auch mit 5 Ruten fischen.
> Ob man dann schnell genug bei den Ruten ist? Warum nicht?
> Soll ja sogar Leute geben die beim Angeln schlafen...




Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil....
Keiner hat ihm vorgeworfen das er mit 5 Ruten angelt - is ja schließlich auch erlaubt!
Ich habe das nur mal auf meine Gegebenheiten reflektiert und festgestellt das es bei meinem Gewässer keinen Sinn machen würde mit 5 Ruten zu angeln! (bei uns sind eh nur 2 ruten erlaubt!)
Ich stell mir das ganze halt ein bisschen stressig vor, wenn´s an 2 von 5 Ruten gleichzeitig rappelt...!


----------



## ruckizucki (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

wenn ich nun mal mit 5 ruten angeln darf,dann tue ich es auch,hat den vorteil das immer genug ruten draussen sind wärend ich die fische versorge,gestern war es allerdings viel zu stressig zumal ich alleine war,gestern hatte ich einmal 4 ruten am land weil überall ein aal dranne war,unglaublich aber wahr!
wenn es heute abend auch wieder so abgeht,dann angel ich wohl auch nur mit 2-3 ruten.

ich muss sagen das ich meine 5 ruten ganz gut verteilen kann,das (flies)gewässer ist ca 40m breit,ich könnte dort sogar noch mehr ruten unterbringen |supergri


----------



## GrÜndi (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

|supergri OK, 40m breit is mal ein Wort!

Bei mir hier ist´s grad mal knappe 5m breit und überall extreme Hängergefahr durch Bäume. 
Ich muß hier bei nem Biss immer schnellstmöglich an der Rute sein und sofort Druck machen damit die Kollegen (Aale) sich nicht gleich am gegenüberliegendem Ufer festsetzen. Daher auch meine Frage nach der Aufmerksamkeit. 

Bei deinem Gewässer stellt sich diese Frage natürlich nicht. Also: weiter so! #6

Wow ... 4 Aale an 5 Ruten |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
...und ich freu mich über einen gescheiten Biss bei gefühlten 5 Ansitzen! #c

Beste Grüße,
G.


----------



## flor61 (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Ich meld mich auch noch mal.
Also, wenn es nicht beisst, kann man auch mit keiner Rute angeln, der Nicht-Erfolg ist der Gleiche wie mit 5 Ruten. Und wenn es losgeht, sind am Ende nur noch eine Rute im Wasser, wie er es letzte Nacht hatte. Also egal, ob keine oder fünf |supergri

Petri


----------



## ruckizucki (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

bist ja nur neidisch das du nicht mit 5 ruten angeln darfst|supergri
ich habe immer 1-2 ruten auf zander/hecht 

gündi:
fängst du jetzt immer noch aale in den 5m breiten tief?
in den kleinen tiefs mit 5m breite habe ich im frühjahr geangelt und bis anfang juni gute aale gefangen,weil ich 4-5 mal nacheinander dann dort keinen biss mehr hatte habe ich auf das 40m breite gewässer gewechselt.
wie tief ist dein 5m breites tief? bei mir sind es 70-80cm.


----------



## flor61 (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



ruckizucki schrieb:


> bist ja nur neidisch das du nicht mit 5 ruten angeln darfst|supergri



Stimmt |supergri

Petri


----------



## `angelfreak04 (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

hab mir nur die erste seite durchgelesen....

meine theorie....

wenn aale viele schwimmblasenwürmer in sich haben ,könnte das auch zur ursache beitragen das der aal im eimer verendet.

ohne sauerstoff in brütender hitze schaft ein aal auch nicht unbedingt im eimer zu überleben(auch in der nacht).

er hat den haken so unglücklich geschluckt das er daran verendet.

besser also mit sauerstoffpumpe...

oder mit einen aaltöter kurz danach erledigen....(am besten den aal kurz im eimer hältern,ohne wasser nach 5 min. dann mit dem aaltöter verarzten).

aber irgendwie muss ich sagen das die aale früher zäher waren.....


----------



## Bad District (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Schenk Ihn deiner Schweigermutter :vik:


----------



## GrÜndi (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



ruckizucki schrieb:


> bist ja nur neidisch das du nicht mit 5 ruten angeln darfst|supergri
> ich habe immer 1-2 ruten auf zander/hecht
> 
> gündi:
> ...




Bei mir hier wird´s nirgendwo breiter als die besagten 5m. Ist ein kleiner Nebenfluß (manche würden wohl auch Graben sagen )!! Im Schnitt wohl so 50cm-1m tief. Die tiefsten Stellen sind so um die 2-2,5m aber die mußte halt erstma finden! 
Heute abend werd ich nochma mein Glück versuchen. Ist doch eigentlich TOP "Aalwetter"! |rolleyes

Grüße,
G.


----------



## Daniel78 (22. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Fakt ist, dass sich die Aalmeldung derzeit doch "häufen". Also raus und die Schlängler jagen...  Ach ja... muss ja morgen zeitig raus...   :-(


----------



## ruckizucki (23. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

ich komme grade vom aalangeln wieder zurück,heute war tote hose,konnte nur einen rekord-aal raus holen,mein kleinster den ich bis jetzt gefangen habe,hatte ca 15cm#t
der hatte sich meine vorfachschur um kopf gewickelt,beim anschlag habe ich ihn dann den haken im kopf gerammt,jetzt kommt warscheinlich wieder das ich ein tierquäler bin...


----------



## GrÜndi (23. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

So, hab auch mal wieder, leider wenig erfolgreich, ein paar Tauis gebadet ! 
1 gescheiten Biss hatte ich, aber der Anschlag ging ins Leere! #c
Na ja, heut abend geht´s weiter...Wetter bleibt ja vielversprechend...:g


----------



## maflomi01 (23. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

das der aal verendet ist wird daran liegen das er erstickt ist aale brauchen sauerstoff egal ob er aus dem wasser oder der luft kommt , er kann beides ab vieleicht nächstes mal weniger wasser nur soviel das er sich durch bewegung feucht halten kann und denn deckel entweder mit einem loch versehen oder zum stoffbeutel greifen diesen aber unbedingt zuknoten sonst geht er auf entdeckungsreise , das er gerochen hat kann daran liegen das der schleim gammelt dabei werden bakterien erzeugt deren arbeit erzeugt den gestank riech mal an einem stoffbeutel wo ein aal drin war und der ein paar stunden in der sonne lag aber am besten rieche draussen und in einer ecke wo es keiner sieht kommt drauf an wie hart dein magen ist


----------



## ruckizucki (24. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

also denkst du das ich ihn doch noch essen kann?
denke er war ca 6 stunden tot,allerhöhstens 10 stunden,dann müsste er aber sofort bei mir zuhause gestorben sein,was ich mal nicht glaube.

ich werde jetzt die aale beim angeln im eimer halten,wenn ich dann die angelsachen beim angeln eingepackt habe werde ich in ruhe die aale töten und tot mit nach hause nehmen.
während des angeln ist mir das zu stressig die aale zu töten.


----------



## daci7 (24. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Jetz haben 20 Leute geschrieben, dass du die Finger davon lassen sollst und einer hat geschrieben, dass du mit einem stabilen Magen den Fisch noch essen kannst und du zweifelst wieder -Was willst du eigentlich hören?

Natürlich *kannst* du den Fisch noch essen, ob du es *solltest* ist eine andere Frage. Ich würde aber jedem davon abraten Aas zu verwerten. Mir persönlich wäre das zu heikel. Mit Fischvergiftungen ist glaube ich nicht zu spaßen.

Du bist in unserer Gesellschaft ja, Gott sei Dank (Oder eben gerade nicht), nicht von dem abhängig was du fängst und somit bist du nicht in der miesen Situation das Risiko eingehen zu müssen. Solltest du allerdings ein Risikojunkie sein oder auf 'ne Woche frei spekulieren - guten Hunger 

Mein Tipp: Gib den Fisch der Katze, oder nimm ihn als Köder und setz dich wieder ans Wasser, den nächsten Aal wirst schon bald haben und dann eben schnell töten, saubermachen, Kühlschrank, Räucherofen, lecker!


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (24. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Nur mal so...: warum wird der thread nciht closed?!


----------



## Katteker (24. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Nur mal so...: warum wird der thread nciht closed?!



Warum sollte er?


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (24. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Weil es genug Antworten gibt...

wird ja nur noch gespamt hier


----------



## Gummifischangler (24. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

Also ich würde ihn essen. :q Bei 6-10 Std im kalten Keller verdirbt kein Fisch. Ich kenne wenige Angler die ihre Fänge gleich nach dem Fang ausnehmen, erstmal wird zu Ende geangelt dann die Heimfahrt. Also wenn jeder seine Fische dann wegschmeißen würde bzw. als Kofi verwendet. 
Was für`n Frevel :c
Dass du die Leiden des Aals verlängert hast ist klar, hat aber nix mit der Genießbarkeit zu tun. #d

Woran er gestorben ist wird dir keiner mit Sicherheit sagen können. Aber die Sache mit dem Chlor #d fand ich gut .

Schaut euch mal die Makrelen beim Fischhändler an. Die sind auch nicht aus genommen und wer weis wie alt. Wäre ja dann 100% Fischvergiftung. |supergri

Jetzt hast du den Zweiten der dafür ist ihn zu essen. :vik:
Mach was draus #h


----------



## ruckizucki (24. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*

da hab ich echt mal ne diskusion gestartet|bigeyes
danke gummifischangler,deswegen habe ich des thema gestartet,ich will einfach nur hören wer dafür ist,und wer dagegen den aal zu essen.nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## hockl (25. August 2011)

*AW: aal verdorben ?*



Gummifischangler schrieb:


> Woran er gestorben ist wird dir keiner mit Sicherheit sagen können. Aber die Sache mit dem Chlor #d fand ich gut .


 

...naja, wenn der Aal alleine im Eimer war, hat er sich bestimmt zu tode gelangweilt :q....


----------

